# Whats wrong with your GTR?



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Now we've all had our cars for a while, we have come to love them no doubt, but nothing is perfect! So what is wrong with your GTR? What would you change?

Here is my fussy list:

a) you can't see what is in the folder of music without selecting the song
b) the bluetooth microphone must be covered up with tape cause I gotta shout all the time
c) can't see your blind spot with mirrors or eyes
d) Its just so beautiful to look at I have to wash it everytime I use it


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Rear view mirror position. Too low definately obscures the view on left hand corners. Can see it costing a couple of tenths on the carousel for uk cars :chuckle:

Now struggling tbh.............

Silly thing, could do with some kind of internal grip / handle / recess for closing the boot. Either get my fingers full of dirt, or put smudge marks on a nice clean car depending on what state its in.

Bonnet dampers.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

too fast for uk roads!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

2 major annoyances:

- pulling a paddle in A mode doesn't change gear, just puts it into M mode
- swapping between A and M pulls the gearbox out of R mode

Stupid decisions that should be fixable via software. Enough of us need to complain to get it sorted.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Somewhere to store all the knickers that are getting thrown at me!.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

****** said:


> b) the bluetooth microphone must be covered up with tape cause I gotta shout all the time


****** - have you seen this thread about the microphone? If it's right, then improving the sound quality somewhat (hard to say how much!) should be very easy...


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

****** said:


> Now we've all had our cars for a while, we have come to love them no doubt, but nothing is perfect! So what is wrong with your GTR? What would you change?


The major problem with mine is: 

Thats its not !&$£#& here yet!!!!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

****** said:


> Now we've all had our cars for a while, we have come to love them no doubt, but nothing is perfect! So what is wrong with your GTR? What would you change?
> 
> Here is my fussy list:
> 
> ...




On our trip yesterday my mate asked me this very question and it is very hard to complain but we came up with similar issues. 

The functionality of the music choice is very bad. There have been much better systems for a long time. I just want to be able to do likey ipod.

ie Choose Genre ; Choose artist; choose album; choose track 

At the mement I have recorded about 30 albums and you can only choose by track (feel free to let me know if I am just being hopeless not to work it out) and on long journeys on the motorway then its tempting to fiddle with the thing to scroll a long way through the tracks when we should be looking at the road. 

Our Volvo Estate has a built in system which works from steering wheel and has audible prompts and you can browse by genre artist or album it is therefore much quicker and safer

Really minor quibbles:

I would move pedals slightly left as I feel i am not sat directly in front of them

Seats are fine but after a long time (and my large frame ) not as comfortable as some others. (Really nitpicking here and afterwards we fiddled around and the middle of the seat goes up and down and helped)

Otherwise it is an amazing car and I gave about 10 passenger rides to friends over the weekend and all were amazed.

AM


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Only complaints are condensation in front right lights and squeaking brakes but am hoping to get these sorted during the optimisation service Wednesday.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

can't think of anything that really irks me


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

I can search by album/artist etc etc..!!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, deffo the squeaky brakes.


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

blind spot over your right shoulder, real pain when changing lanes on motorways

oh and the fact that never having used Blutooth before I found out that my user name had been set up at work as 'c*ck' and this now appears on the display everytime my phone rings... guess it can be re-programmed


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

1/ Can't select gear quick enough when you get in. Foot on brake, press start button, can't select a gear until you take your foot back off the brake wait a couple of seconds then foot on brake again to select a gear. I feel like people behind me at petrol stations must think I'm a woman faffing about!

2/ Bigger fuel tank required, maybe 300 litres!

3/ Brake pedal not quite firm enough.

4/ Gearbox doesn't change down straight away when not going fast - don't know if this as i'm still running in but in manual mode, normal setting it sometimes thinks about it for a couple of seconds before changing down.

5/ Still need to do another 780 miles before I can floor it to the redline!

6/ Bluetooth shouting thing too, also can't hear other person very well either.

Happy with everything else though, and surprised that its a lot more practical than I was expecting, got four blokes in OK (shortest being me at 5'10'') for an hour with no complaints, also got both baby seats in it as well as the double buggy in the boot (Although i had to remove the quick release wheels to get it in) and still had room for a cool box and baby bags etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> At the mement I have recorded about 30 albums and you can only choose by track (feel free to let me know if I am just being hopeless not to work it out) and on long journeys on the motorway then its tempting to fiddle with the thing to scroll a long way through the tracks when we should be looking at the road.
> AM



I thought that too, but you can scroll down the options list to 'search album' which can also be set up to appear in alphabetical order or by genre or by when it was recorded etc.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

turbobungle said:


> 1/ Can't select gear quick enough when you get in. Foot on brake, press start button, can't select a gear until you take your foot back off the brake wait a couple of seconds then foot on brake again to select a gear. I feel like people behind me at petrol stations must think I'm a woman faffing about!
> 
> 2/ Bigger fuel tank required, maybe 300 litres!
> 
> ...


I presume you didn't go over any bumpy roads then!
Can't see how you can get an over 5' 10" person in the back without their head resting against the rear window...

As for the downchange delay, you are allowed to run it in in R mode!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I can't read Japanese !!!! LOL

Brakes don't squeel now I have the only set of 400mm ALCON brakes fitted !!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I presume you didn't go over any bumpy roads then!
> Can't see how you can get an over 5' 10" person in the back without their head resting against the rear window...
> 
> As for the downchange delay, you are allowed to run it in in R mode!


Thanks David, didn't know I could use R mode! I think the two brothers that were in the back must have long legs and short bodies!! When I sat in the back my head had to be cranked over to one side to avoid the rear screen, I'll try and get them back in it soon and get a picture! I didn't think anyone would believe me!!!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't like the fact the music system does not have a "shuffle" mode like Ipod does.


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> I don't like the fact the music system does not have a "shuffle" mode like Ipod does.


Try pressing the MIX-RPT button a few times to change playback mode. You can set the Music Box to play randomly from all recorded albums.


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

A better battery.
Went flat when did not use car for 7 days.
I know this is being looked at in other forums but had to buy a trickle charger
and use it from time to time. What I will do in winter is probably have it permanently connected.:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Do the paddles not being on the wheel itself cause a problem?

Being able to change gear on a long bend might be needed - and the speed of the gear change means its possible without causing upset.

I don't own one, so I don't know, but just something I spotted during test drive.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

pimlico said:


> blind spot over your right shoulder, real pain when changing lanes on motorways
> 
> oh and the fact that never having used Blutooth before I found out that my user name had been set up at work as 'c*ck' and this now appears on the display everytime my phone rings... guess it can be re-programmed


:chuckle: It dept with a sense of humor.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

two things for me at the moment

the mirror is too low
the window control switches, may be me but a need a ball joint not a wrist to lower of higher the window


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

Rear view mirror too low and too wide! Almost the same visibility as by BRDM2!!!!

No handle to close the boot, like the M5 has.

No usb or method to get mp3's onto the hdd.

No midrange in the stereo.

Nothing else so far....


----------



## Pete1981 (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't find a way to just record certain tracks off an album. The only way round it that i can see is to record the whole album then delete the tracks you don't want. Does anyone know an easier way!!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> I thought that too, but you can scroll down the options list to 'search album' which can also be set up to appear in alphabetical order or by genre or by when it was recorded etc.


Thank you. I will try in the morning.:thumbsup:

There was a time a few years ago when I thought I was growing up and I started to read instructions even for putting together a barbecue. Obviously when I ordered the R35 the process came to a stop and I have regressed since.
AM


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mark B said:


> Do the paddles not being on the wheel itself cause a problem?
> 
> Being able to change gear on a long bend might be needed - and the speed of the gear change means its possible without causing upset.
> 
> I don't own one, so I don't know, but just something I spotted during test drive.


No. It is a definite advantage having the paddles in a fixed position.
I had a Smart Roadster Coupe with paddles attached to the wheel and twirling the wheel and trying to work out which paddle you should pull to change up was a real problem!

Bloody GT-R's paddle shift is so good it almost makes you into a worse driver on track as you can just grab another gear mid-corner without worrying about upsetting it, as you said.

Don't try that in any non-dual clutch car!


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> No. It is a definite advantage having the paddles in a fixed position.
> I had a Smart Roadster Coupe with paddles attached to the wheel and twirling the wheel and trying to work out which paddle you should pull to change up was a real problem!


Interesting that you mention that. I pootle about in a Smart Brabus Roadster Coupé and have encountered the same problem. On my test drive of the GT-R, using the paddles was completely without issue – a perfect joy! :thumbsup: 

Wonder if the music system will be updated on the sat nav cars? (I believe the US import I tried sat nav, but I didn't investigate that as I was concerned with other aspects – like _driving_ it!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

kevinsmart said:


> Try pressing the MIX-RPT button a few times to change playback mode. You can set the Music Box to play randomly from all recorded albums.




Nice one buddy, will try it tomorrow.........only had the car 2 months and still learning new things


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No. It is a definite advantage having the paddles in a fixed position.
> I had a Smart Roadster Coupe with paddles attached to the wheel and twirling the wheel and trying to work out which paddle you should pull to change up was a real problem!
> 
> Bloody GT-R's paddle shift is so good it almost makes you into a worse driver on track as you can just grab another gear mid-corner without worrying about upsetting it, as you said.
> ...


Only one disadvantage with the paddle-shift - I flashed an oncoimng car the other day and found I'd changed down two gears!! Fault report (as in IT) = PICNIC - Problem in Chair, Not in Car.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Interesting thread  Nothing major which can only be a good thing


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

a) gas tank only able to fill with max 61 liters even when computer says "---" if range is below 30km
b) when cold the engine doesn't start smooth 
sometimes there's a strange noise just before engine starts
c) fuel consumption around 17l/100km (14.2 mpg) even when driving very calm
so range is with the small gas tank around 300km
d) fm reception very poor considered to all other car i have owned
some regions are even very bad where i didn't experience problems before
e) can't copy my phonenumbers from phone to car
always disconnects


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

cdp said:


> a) gas tank only able to fill with max 61 liters even when computer says "---" if range is below 30km
> b) when cold the engine doesn't start smooth
> sometimes there's a strange noise just before engine starts
> c) fuel consumption around 17l/100km (14.2 mpg) even when driving very calm
> ...



There is something wrong here. I can get 70 litres in and I have had 26mpg on a long run.
FM reception is fine and my phone works A1.
If you RTFM you will read about all the clunks and noises that are normal on this car.


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

Brakes squeal, look a right knob when stopping at zebra crossing 

Bugger to try and fuel the thing

No handle to aid shutting boot

Turn engine off when door open and its beeps,drives me nuts

Put washers on, all water is brushed off front screen direct onto drivers side window

Doesnt have ali drilled pedals like Nissan say, just painted plastic ones (no one break a throttle pedal,£840 plus vat for new one)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wheelrepairit said:


> Brakes squeal, look a right knob when stopping at zebra crossing
> 
> Bugger to try and fuel the thing
> 
> ...


You've got to be fcuking kidding me! That is totally outrageous, I wouldn't expect a Veyron's diamond-encrusted unobtanium one to cost that much!

How did you manage to break it? Lead foot, eh? 

One thing that does annoy me is the auto wiper function. Doesn't work very well in the rain and usually sweeps the screen on start up even if it's bone dry!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Bloody GT-R's paddle shift is so good it almost makes you into a worse driver on track as you can just grab another gear mid-corner without worrying about upsetting it, as you said.
> 
> Don't try that in any non-dual clutch car!


Actually you can in a manual as well, depends what you're driving.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I tried that in a 993, & ended up facing the wrong way...


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

Wheelrepairit said:


> Doesnt have ali drilled pedals like Nissan say, just painted plastic ones


Please tell me this isn't true! 

Photo evidence of snapped placky pedal?


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> How did you manage to break it? Lead foot, eh?



I should add ive not broken mine, my GTR is fitted with a left foot throttle, on collection of car i asked where the original one was, so i could refit if and when i sell the car, was told they had to cut it off, was given old one, and they had enquired with parts dept about cost of new one.

Hence the £840 plus vat.

I have the sawn of peddle and its plastic as plastic can be.

To be honest the car does have a right throttle, it just folds up out the way when left one down, so ill just sell it as it is.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Actually you can in a manual as well, depends what you're driving.


Hardly best racing practice though, is it?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Hardly best racing practice though, is it?


Nope, but you said don't try it and I have! Thought I would just report. It is not neccessarily too alarming.


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> There is something wrong here. I can get 70 litres in and I have had 26mpg on a long run.
> FM reception is fine and my phone works A1.
> If you RTFM you will read about all the clunks and noises that are normal on this car.


have to go in next week,
so thats something i will make a point of
maybe its because of the very low tire pressure of less than 2 bar when cold
(HPC did that)


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

cdp said:


> have to go in next week,
> so thats something i will make a point of
> maybe its because of the very low tire pressure of less than 2 bar when cold
> (HPC did that)


Unfinished quote??.

Make a point of what?
HPC lowered yout tyre pressures??.

Confused??.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

with air or Nitro ??


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

cdp said:


> e) can't copy my phonenumbers from phone to car
> always disconnects


I have this same problem, so can't tell who's calling me and have to use handset to phone out! Very annoying, may have to read instructions! :bawling:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> I have this same problem, so can't tell who's calling me and have to use handset to phone out! Very annoying, may have to read instructions! :bawling:


Tis a pain, you have to load numbers manually, then u will get caller id plus touch screen dialling to numbers loaded. Doesnt really take long for the ones you use regular.


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> Unfinished quote??.
> 
> Make a point of what?
> HPC lowered yout tyre pressures??.
> ...


after 2000km they lowered the pressure from 2.5 to 2.0
what he didn't think of, was that the tires were still hot at that time
then he told me that is was better for me and the tires, there the car's suspension is to hard anyway


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> Unfinished quote??.
> 
> Make a point of what?
> HPC lowered yout tyre pressures??.
> ...


of the gas tank limit of 62 liter

and the high fuel consumption is maybe caused by the low tire pressure


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Apart from the well discussed dinner plates, my regular passenger says that the ride, even in comfort mode, is extremely hard and long journeys cause back ache.

I must admit I cant feel much difference between Comfort and Normal, but then if I want to make progress it goes in to R (when I'm by myself).....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Comfort on mine is noticeably softer and compliant. 

In fact if I give her some beans in Comfort the car becomes a little wayward at speed.


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't like :
1) the garanty that won't let me modify anything on the car or even use it like it should be
2) the lack of an inside handle for the trunk
3) the doors that don't lock by themselves when you put it in Drive
4) the colour of the brake calipers
5) the lack of an USB port to upload MP3's directly in the Music Box or to connect an iPod (on non-satnav)
6) the permanent low reving of the gearbox in auto mode
7) the first gear that won't change down at low speed (before a roundabout for instance)

On the other hand, I love everything else


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a rattle in my door !!!
Apart from that its a beast that eats tires and drinks Optimax grrrrrr


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont have any brake squeal myself ,or trouble fueling it up .

Car is comfortable ,very comfortable for me anyway,compared to my old tuned GTR 34 with hard springs it's a joy,may have to upgrade the suspension soon I think. I suspect some folk that have not been in the GTR world before the 35 may find this car a harder ride .

Only downside so far is that there are probably too many of them over here now


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

richdevil said:


> I have a rattle in my door !!!
> Apart from that its a beast that eats tires and drinks Optimax grrrrrr


the rattle comes from the seat belt on the passenger side
have it too and it's very loud sometimes
they (hpc) will fix it next week


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Only covered 400 miles and these are the things I don't like.

1. The car is just to quiet. If Nissan can produce such a good supercar why couldn't they produce an exhaust note to match.

2. Squealing brakes.

3. Occasional fuel smell.

4. The clutch and diff noises.

5. The running in schedule.

John


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

cdp said:


> the rattle comes from the seat belt on the passenger side
> have it too and it's very loud sometimes
> they (hpc) will fix it next week


Not in mine it doesn't! Definitely a rattle over bumps coming from the drivers door.

Not annoying enough to do anything about before the next service though...


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

cdp said:


> the rattle comes from the seat belt on the passenger side
> have it too and it's very loud sometimes
> they (hpc) will fix it next week


No its not the seat belt, the noise is from the drivers door just bellow the lock catch! It sounds like it could be part of the window regulator coming loose or the door lock coming loose, It sounds worse when opening and closing the door. I am off in the morning to sort it so no worries!
:chuckle:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Skeletor said:


> Only covered 400 miles and these are the things I don't like.
> 
> 1. The car is just to quiet. If Nissan can produce such a good supercar why couldn't they produce an exhaust note to match.
> 
> John


Get a Y pipe. Plenty of posts on here about them, including my car here....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117896-r35-milltek-y-pipe-sound-clips.html

Middlehurst or Litchfield will supply and fit for £400 - £450. Transforms the sound - the best few hundred quid you can spend.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Comfort on mine is noticeably softer and compliant.
> 
> In fact if I give her some beans in Comfort the car becomes a little wayward at speed.


Mine feels wayward in normal - maybe I should get it checked that Normal is set correctly......


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

The rattle in the drivers door is from the security panel fitted inside the door. I hadn't noticed it but on my 1000 mile check up the HPC technican spotted it. He had seen it on a number of cars and said it was because Nissan hadn't tightened the panel up. So get you HPC to check yours when you take it in


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*Not Wrong - just annoying...*

The 'clonking' sound that only appears from time to time at low speeds on poor surfaces - originates from the back. Told Westovers, but no thoughts on what it is yet - and it didnt do it when they drove it! Tire Pressure monitors can only be selected when the car feels like it - Westovers believe it is a fault in the control unit which they are going to swap out. Those are the only faults - very minor really.

Other gripes are the lack of iPod connection (but that is about to be sorted - see my post in the Technical forum) - lack of USB connection to put music on the HDD, and finally - Nissan's laziness and not providing the sat nav package when we all know the GPS chip is installed in the car and is enabled!!!

Design faults in my opinion are ergonomic. Rear view mirror is HUGE and obstructs view out of the windscreen during 'enthusiastic' driving - but i am getting used to it. The buttons for electric windows are positioned in such a way that you have to reach your hand around the door handle to get to them. Finally, i think the seat should have been mounted lower in the car.

BUT...all of these are minor annoyances, and many of them will be sorted if not now then quite soon...the car is AWESOME!!! Took it into London the other day through the west end and had people taking pictures on their phones! Also had a guy pull up next to me at the lights in a Jag XKR-R to tell me he thought the GTR was "bloody fantastic" - and guess what - he is right!


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

MickB said:


> The rattle in the drivers door is from the security panel fitted inside the door. I hadn't noticed it but on my 1000 mile check up the HPC technican spotted it. He had seen it on a number of cars and said it was because Nissan hadn't tightened the panel up. So get you HPC to check yours when you take it in


in my case it's at the passenger door side and it sounds like a little screw jumping up and down (at high frequentie) on a metal plate
hearing from the frequentie it can't be very heavy, it's just to fast 
and i only have it on bad roads and when I'm going faster than 40mph


----------



## JJA (Jun 3, 2008)

*Did you get to the bottom of the passenger door rattle?*

I have exactly the same and it sounds like two metal plates jangling or hitting against something repeatedly at anything over 30mph or so....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

*Anybody having problems with the GTR´s carpet??*

My GTR had some marks from the first day where the carmats are located....if you move them a bit,you can see a grey line where the mats damage the carpet on both driver and passengerside......on the passengerside i just noticed that the carpet has 3 holes where the carpet shows its grey base.....there isnt any carpet left.......anybody else has the same problems??

PS: Its not damaged by any parts i transported or by persons who are sitting in....it is from the mats.....OEM Nissan Mats... i have never seen anything like that befor on any other car i had,not even after years...my GTr is just 2 month old


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

1. Condensation in front right headlamp housing.
2. Drivers door interior rattle.
3. Intermittent locking problem.
4. A nice big scratch on the drivers side from some jealous c*nt in Silverstone car park!

. . . . but still completely head over heals in love. Even Jessica Alba would have issues.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Likes petrol too much

Kp


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

And Police cars !!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> And Police cars !!!


why, have you had your shoulder felt? :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not quite, but I did pass him at a fair rate of knots (he was hiding in a lay by) and then after all of the emergency stop test passing etiquette I remembered from my test, (ie how to shave a slot of speed off, but not let the car behind you see the grimace on your face as you think help, there goes my licence) he followed me nearly home a nice police man I thought who just wanted to "look at the cars rear" and see what a flaming bullet that was LOL


----------

